# Gelatine or best adjunct



## mrsupraboy (26/8/15)

As im always learning about brewing. Im looking into making my beers taste better aswell as look better. 

I use whirlfloc tablets in the boil. My beers do clean up clear but takes a bit in the fridge about 3 weeks. 

As i work alot my fermentation schedule is normally held at lows temps. With a steady slow increase over time to a dialectic rest. I dont cold crash tho. 

I do keg. Normally my kegs will sit for about a month before use. Then in the fridge for carbing. 

As i dont have alot of time. 2ndary fermenting is a no go.

Can i just put the gelatine in the keg. While filling up the keg. Would it clear the beer up while the keg is at ambient for a month. Or would it do nothing until in the fridge for a week. Is there something better i should look into. And where do i buy it from. I would prefer bulk possibly. 

Your insight is greatly appreciated. Thanks scott


----------



## Coodgee (26/8/15)

Gelatin is cheap and easy and people get great results adding it directly to the keg. I would add to the keg at the same time as you put it in the fridge and after a week it should be crystal clear. first pint from the keg will be cloudy but after that it will be all good. gelatin you can just get from coles or woolies.


----------



## barls (26/8/15)

add to my keg when i bulk prime it.


----------



## mrsupraboy (26/8/15)

Do you have links to what it looks like all i can find is jelly


----------



## manticle (26/8/15)

Look up davis gelatine.
Plain.
Can get powder or leaf - leaf is expensive but quality but davis sdould do the trick.

Dissolve a small level teaspoon in some hot water (I boil and let mine cool to around 70 then stir really well till dissolved).
Tip into keg gently, refrigerate at 0- 4 for a few days then carb and bump up to serving temp.


----------



## antiphile (26/8/15)

I can't criticise anyone for using their preferred fining agent: It could be Irish moss or a Whirlfloc type or Polyclar or anything else. I've tried many (or most) of those, but have now settled on using a slurry of Brewbrite in the boil and it absolutely gives me the best results by far.

It can be really deceptive to measure because it is an incredibly non-dense powder, but used at the correct rate (4g per 23 litres) it gives me amazing results. One levelled dessertspoon is only 2 grams in the variety I get! Add the slurry to the boil for the last 10 mins, then leaving it to settle for at least 15 mins after whirlpool, and trying to leave most of the "flocculant" behind in the kettle when draining the wort to the FV really gives great results.


----------



## manticle (26/8/15)

The advantage of something like brewbrite is that it functions on a number of levels to produce clearer beer. Gelatine will really only influence yeast.


----------



## Rocker1986 (26/8/15)

I've tried gelatine a couple of times, and while it drops yeast well, it also causes the yeast sediment to be fluffy and easily disturbed, at least in my experience anyway. This defeats the purpose in my mind. I stopped using it in bottles because well, the yeast drops fine on its own anyway, and I don't need to make it easier to stir it up. Polyclar I find great for removing chill haze.

I have just begun kegging my beers, and used a combination of Isinglass and Polyclar on the first one, in the fermenter though, not the keg itself. Still a bit of yeast settling to go (was only kegged a few days ago), but there is bugger all yeast in suspension compared to what there would have been without it, and there is not a hint of chill haze in it. Once the yeast drops fully it'll be crystal clear. And it already tastes better than the previous batch which was only hit with Polyclar, and somehow retained a shitload of chill haze. Go figure.

I also use Brewbrite in the boil. Pretty much the same process as Antiphile, except I don't bother whirlpooling it.


----------



## manticle (26/8/15)

Gelatine works best in fermenter before kegging or bottling. It will fluff and cloud if disturbed so bottles are generally not a good candidate (fine, cold condition then bottle). Kegs are ok if not moving around.


----------



## Kingy (26/8/15)

I used to use whirlfloc. Then i started using gelatine in the kegs to. The gelatine works good if ya dont bump the keg. But im always moving mine around in the kegorater. Even at cold temps with slight movement all the shit would float again and pour a few cloudys. 
Now ive been using brewbrite and it does a great job when mixed correctly. Beer clears up in the keg on its own relatively fast.


----------



## Rocker1986 (26/8/15)

I added the gelatine to the fermenter while cold crashing, then bottled it a couple of days later. Yeast sediment was still fluffy and disturbed easily. Maybe I didn't leave it in there long enough. :unsure: But the yeast drops quick and well enough on its own anyway. I've yet to bottle anything I've used isinglass in so not sure if it has the same results. In any case I won't be using gelatine again in a hurry.


----------



## manticle (26/8/15)

I would tend to leave longer than 2 days.


----------



## manticle (26/8/15)

That said, I stopped using for bottling and just let time and cold do the thing.
Switching to kegs I have returned to gelatine for some beers.


----------



## Rocker1986 (26/8/15)

I figured as much, but yeah I stopped using it for bottling as well as I didn't really feel it was necessary. Any chill haze I get hangs around so I just use Polyclar for that. Works well.


----------



## Dae Tripper (26/8/15)

Cold crash for the win!!!!!


----------



## Howlingdog (26/8/15)

I use these Linky
Geliatine sits on the bottom of the keg and beer ids drawn from the top in clear beer all the time.


----------



## rude (26/8/15)

Depends on type of beer too I spose the yanks with their 6 row use corn rice to clear
cream ale, cap styles

Are you talking ales or lagers what yeast are you using flocculant ?

Also amount of calcium in you're water helps flocculation

I have'nt done any lagers but like you I use wirfloc ferment for 2 weeks then cc as low as my dodgy fridge will go
as long as I can wait

In the keg should be the same though for cc ing, last brew did'nt cc long it took 2 weeks to start to get there but with a pommy yeast that flocced well

I'm the same like a clear beer except a cloudy wheat

Also there is filtering I have'nt gone there as I have time for it to drop

Some people filter as it comes out the keg to the glass Dent is you're man there

Any way good luck in you;re quest


----------



## Brewman_ (26/8/15)

Kingy said:


> Now ive been using brewbrite and it does a great job when mixed correctly. Beer clears up in the keg on its own relatively fast.


The thing I like about BrewBrite, is that is goes into the kettle in the last 10 mins. That's it... (used correctly). Its easy.

If you want an absolutely sparkling beer, then there's more to it, and other products and processes are needed. Plenty of info on AHB about that too.


----------



## Dave70 (27/8/15)

Whirlfloc in the kettle - cold crash the fermenter - keg - gelatin - give it a day or two, good to go.
If I was any more anal about beer clarity than that, I'd filter. 

Do it like this bloke. Cant go wrong.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYaVaCyT2yY


----------



## mckenry (27/8/15)

Filter?


----------



## mrsupraboy (27/8/15)

I do filter but still find it cloudy


----------



## Black Devil Dog (27/8/15)

I'm not sure if Whirflock loses its effectiveness over time, but my last 2 batches haven't cleared anything like they usually do when I whirlpool. I'm going to use some fresh whirflock on my next batch and see if that makes a difference.


I put the gelatin in the keg and find that gives excellent results. If the keg is moved, it disturbs some of the sediment, but as long as it's not shaken too much, only a couple of glasses are muddy.


----------



## Vini2ton (27/8/15)

The first time I used gelatin was on a red ale that I just loved the colour of. As I have no cold crash means, I was dubious about the result I would attain without it. Pressed on regardless and so racked beer into container and added gelatin as prescribed. Left it for 4 days at about 15c in the shed, racked into bulk prime and bottled. Took longer to carb up than usual but the result was clearer than if I'd just used the brewbrite. Now I only gelatin certain unfloccy yeast types. It has it's place in the "toolbox" no doubt.


----------



## nosco (28/8/15)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I'm not sure if Whirflock loses its effectiveness over time, but my last 2 batches haven't cleared anything like they usually do when I whirlpool. I'm going to use some fresh whirflock on my next batch and see if that makes a difference.


I had the same issue with whir flock tabs that were well over 12 months old. Changed to Brew-bright and no issue. I hope Brew Bright doesn't have the same issue coz it will take me awhile to use the whole container.

I've used gelatin a few times with great success every time but it is really easy to stir up. Even when gently lifting a keg to check levels. I've only tried polyclar once but I don't think I used it in the correct way or circumstance so I still have to experiment a bit more.


----------



## Brewman_ (31/8/15)

nosco said:


> Changed to Brew-bright and no issue. I hope Brew Bright doesn't have the same issue coz it will take me awhile to use the whole container.


Keep the lid on your BrewBrite and it will be fine.


----------



## GalBrew (31/8/15)

Rocker1986 said:


> I added the gelatine to the fermenter while cold crashing, then bottled it a couple of days later. Yeast sediment was still fluffy and disturbed easily. Maybe I didn't leave it in there long enough. :unsure: But the yeast drops quick and well enough on its own anyway. I've yet to bottle anything I've used isinglass in so not sure if it has the same results. In any case I won't be using gelatine again in a hurry.


You may have been using too much if that is happening. It's a bit of a balancing act.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (31/8/15)

Is Brewbrite, Brewbrite?

I'm so confused as I have seen people mention Brewbrite, Polyclar Brewbrite, Polyclar and Polyclar PVPP......

AFAIK Polyclar needs to be added to the fermenter, but Brewbrite (Polyclar) gets added similar to Whirfloc.

Or is it just the same thing, used differently to get different results?

I've been using Irish Moss and Whirfloc and get pretty damn clear beers into the cube.


----------



## indica86 (31/8/15)

Brewbrite is carageen and polyclar added when you would add whir floc for a similar result.


----------



## trevgale (31/8/15)

I've mucked around with most of them and settled on Brewbrite in the kettle and then I filter between the fermenter and the kegs.

Gelatine worked ok but as mentioned if the keg was moved it would go cloudy again, Polyclar was pretty good but the results were not consistent. Waiting a few weeks also works and the yeast sediment tends to stick a bit better than using gelatine but I am not normally that patient. 

I now just cold crash, hold it a -1degC for at least a day then filter from the fermenter into kegs, this gives me consistently crystal clear beer with no visible yeast or chill haze. The kegs can be moved with no risk of the beer going cloudy again, when the kegs blow there is no wasting the last glass of yeasty beer and the kegs are easy to clean. If I force carbonate I can be drinking clear beer an hour after I have transferred it from the fermenter. 

Given that a good quality 1 micron absolute filter and housing can be found for ~$90 and I have filtered many hundreds of liters with the one filter this is my preferred method by far.


----------



## Brewman_ (31/8/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Is Brewbrite, Brewbrite?
> 
> I'm so confused as I have seen people mention Brewbrite, Polyclar Brewbrite, Polyclar and Polyclar PVPP......
> 
> ...


It can get confusing.
BrewBright is a blend of PVPP and Carrageenan. It is added to the kettle. But it also helps in clarifying beer in the fermenter also. So yes, you would use it instead of Whirfloc.

If you want some more details, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Rocker1986 (31/8/15)

GalBrew said:


> You may have been using too much if that is happening. It's a bit of a balancing act.


You may be right there, I don't know. In any case, the isinglass must have dropped the yeast like a stone in the FV. I had very little yeast haze in this keg on its first day (fast carbonated it, new toy blah blah..). It's been in there a week now and didn't even pick up any yeast in the couple of glasses I had over the weekend. Pretty happy with that so I reckon I'll keep up with the isinglass.


----------



## trevgale (31/8/15)

Rocker1986 said:


> You may be right there, I don't know. In any case, the isinglass must have dropped the yeast like a stone in the FV. I had very little yeast haze in this keg on its first day (fast carbonated it, new toy blah blah..). It's been in there a week now and didn't even pick up any yeast in the couple of glasses I had over the weekend. Pretty happy with that so I reckon I'll keep up with the isinglass.


Are you using the dry or the liquid isinglass? I tried the dried a few times, prepared it as per the instructions and it didn't seem to do much more than gelatine.


----------



## Rocker1986 (31/8/15)

I have the dry, powdered one. Mine is called Cryofine. They are basically the same thing, i.e. collagen derived from animal bits, but there must be some differences given isinglass comes from swim bladders of tropical fish and gelatine comes from hooves etc.

It doesn't do much differently to gelatine; it drops yeast and a few proteins. However, if it results in a compacted sediment rather than a fluffy, easily disturbed one, then I'll always favour it.


----------



## indica86 (31/8/15)

Wrong Otto



Rocker1986 said:


> isinglass comes from swim bladders of tropical fish and gelatine comes from hooves etc.


"Isinglass was originally made exclusively from sturgeon, especially beluga, until the 1795 invention by William Murdoch of a cheap substitute using cod. This was extensively used in Britain in place of Russian isinglass. The bladders, once removed from the fish, processed, and dried, are formed into various shapes for use."


----------



## manticle (31/8/15)

Russia's tropical innit?


----------



## Rocker1986 (31/8/15)

Well ok, they're not necessarily tropical, but the rest of it is right.


----------



## manticle (31/8/15)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zqtS9xyl0f4


----------



## GalBrew (1/9/15)

I believe most gelatin comes from pig skin these days.

Edit: just the lab grade stuff I use at work is pig.


----------

